
Plastic bulb development promises better quality light - iProject
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20553143
======
ChuckMcM
This will be interesting. I'm not sure how they make the claim "any spectrum"
but if they really can make a full spectrum light that has decent (> 75)
lumens per watt then that really will change things.

------
zokier
> gives off soft, white light – not the yellowish glint from fluorescents or
> bluish tinge from LEDs.

The claim of not having "bluish tinge" would be more credible if their picture
of the thing wouldn't clearly show a blue color cast :)

<http://i.imgur.com/gGx5W.jpg>

------
dangrossman
I wonder what the real breakthrough is here. Dumping "field-induced polymer
electroluminescent" into Google yields other papers going all the way back to
the 1990s, and the article itself says he's had one in his lab for over 10
years. Why does he expect to commercialize it in 2013, but couldn't in 2003?

------
andrewcooke
missing for me; seems to be [http://phys.org/news/2012-12-goodbye-fluorescent-
bulbs-techn...](http://phys.org/news/2012-12-goodbye-fluorescent-bulbs-
technology-wont.html)

------
RyanMcGreal
Answer: "I'm saying we are brighter than one of these curly cube bulbs and I
can give you any tint to that white light that you want."

Question: "Can you explain this to me like I'm a five-year-old (or a science
journalist)?"

